# Perdido vacation - Red Snapper and lost anchor



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Spent last week fishing with my family. Kind of a lets blow it out before the kids go back to school kind of thing. Caught lots of red snapper, black snapper and AJ's had a great week. 

If any of you divers run across a fortress anchor with 18' of stainless chain and 80' of rope at the bridge rubble 10 miles south of perdido let me know. I will gladly buy it back. 

Below is a picture of my neice's 1st red snapper and 1st off shore trip. 

Her dad was on the boat as well for you fish counters!








http://www.youtube.com/user/rbriley1#play/all/uploads-all/0/_1NWq5lR0Lg


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, Posted in the wrong spot!


----------

